# XP lässt sich nicht mehr registrieren



## Christoph (17. Oktober 2002)

Hab ein gewaltiges Problem.

Hab Windows neu aufgesetzt (zum 3xmal schon  ) und das Drecksteil lässt sich nicht mehr registrieren. Das hat schon 3 mal funktioniert. Doch jetzt stimmt der shice Schlüssel nicht mehr den mit der Telefonheini durchsagt.

Microsoft rät zum Umtausch, aber das find ich schwachsinnig da ich mit der Version schon 3 mal registriert wurde.

Hat da jemand RAT ausser neu aufsetzen


----------



## goela (17. Oktober 2002)

Na dass ist ja toll!!!! Und ich wollt mir doch tatsächlich Windows XP kaufen!!!!

Was ist, wenn Du es per Modem freischaltest? Oder geht das gar nicht bei Dir?


----------



## Christoph (17. Oktober 2002)

JAAAAAAAAAAA, das ist eine gute Idee, an das hat ich noch gar icht gedacht  

Wenn das funktioniert bekommst einen DICKEN FETTEN SCHMATZER


----------



## mirscho (17. Oktober 2002)

hmmm  
das wollt ich auch erst posten, aber da es ja um den key ging...hach ja...da bekommt halt goela den schmatz wenn´s den klappt


----------



## d4k4 (17. Oktober 2002)

ma ne frage am rande: warum willst du xp überhaupt registrieren?


----------



## sam (17. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von d4k4 _
> *ma ne frage am rande: warum willst du xp überhaupt registrieren? *


vielleicht weil er es gekauft hat?


----------



## mirscho (17. Oktober 2002)

ähem...evtl. musst du es freischalten...wenn du es neu installiert hast...neue hardware usw...


----------



## Carndret (17. Oktober 2002)

Ich denke mal hochi meint aktivieren, denn es gibt glaube ich kaum jemanden der das nach der Aktivierung noch registriert  .
Was mir gerade aufgefallen ist; du hast geschrieben: _ der Schlüssel stimmt nicht mehr _. Wolltest du den Schlüssel vom letzten mal eintippen oder hast du schon noch mal angerufen?
Ansonsten wüsste ich was da eventuell noch helfen könnte, ... ist mir bei der letzten Telefonaktivierung aufgefallen ... Wenn alles nicht klappt kann ich's dir per PM schicken.


----------



## goela (17. Oktober 2002)

> Wenn das funktioniert bekommst einen DICKEN FETTEN SCHMATZER


Ein zarte Bewertung wäre auch nicht schlecht!

@Carndret
In Ulm, um Ulm und um Ulm herum?


----------



## Thomas Lindner (17. Oktober 2002)

Ich habe irgendwo mal "läuten" hören, das eine mehrfache Aktivierung innerhalb kürzester Zeit nicht funktioniert, ich würde sagen, das ist der Fehler bei Dir...

Wen ich mich recht erinnere, schlägt die Aktivierungbei mehr wie 3 Aktivierungen innerhalb eines Monats fehl...

Stand irgendwann/wo mal in der PC Zeitschrift!


Gefunden Pqtuning.de:



> wer innerhalb kürzerer Zeit XP mehrfach installiert hat, der muß sogar bei Microsoft anrufen und versichern, daß die alte Installation gelöscht wurde.


----------



## d4k4 (17. Oktober 2002)

also wenn du probleme mit dem "aktiviren" hast ( nach 30 tagen geht dann ja nicht mehr ) empfehle ich das Tool XP antispy, damit kann man die Aktivierung umgehen. ich hoff mal das verstösst jetzt nicht gg die Warez Gesetze hier


----------



## goela (18. Oktober 2002)

> wer innerhalb kürzerer Zeit XP mehrfach installiert hat, der muß sogar bei Microsoft anrufen und versichern, daß die alte Installation gelöscht wurde.


Er hat ja sogar bei Microsoft angerufen!!!!


> also wenn du probleme mit dem "aktiviren" hast ( nach 30 tagen geht dann ja nicht mehr ) empfehle ich das Tool XP antispy, damit kann man die Aktivierung umgehen. ich hoff mal das verstösst jetzt nicht gg die Warez Gesetze hier


Ist mir neu und kann's fast nicht glauben!!!!


----------



## d4k4 (18. Oktober 2002)

ist so hab ich bei meinem 2 rechner auch gemacht


----------



## Christoph (18. Oktober 2002)

> also wenn du probleme mit dem "aktiviren" hast ( nach 30 tagen geht dann ja nicht mehr ) empfehle ich das Tool XP antispy, damit kann man die Aktivierung umgehen. ich hoff mal das verstösst jetzt nicht gg die Warez Gesetze hier


und das geht? kann ich mir auch fast nicht denken.

btw.
Ich hab gestern nochmal bei MS angerufen und wollte den shice nochmal aktivieren. Nachdem wir die Nummern 4 mal verglichen habe ist mir der Faden gerissen und im einfach gesagt dass ich mir jetzt einen Crack von inet saugen werde und hab aufgelegt. Hab ich zwar nicht getan (warum hab ich´s mir dann um viel Geld gekauft) aber der Spass wars mir wert. Besonders seine Meldungen:



> _Microsoft- Mensch_
> Bitte machen sie dass nicht, können Sie das verantworten?



LOL =)


----------



## goela (18. Oktober 2002)

> Bitte machen sie dass nicht, können Sie das verantworten?



Hahahaha, dass Gesicht hätte ich sehen wollen!  


P.S: Hochi, danke für die Bewertung!!!! Hat's jetzt geklappt oder hast Du mich für meine Idee bewertet?


----------



## Christoph (18. Oktober 2002)

für die Idee und die letzte Nacht. Puuhh, ich bin noch ganz schwitzig


----------



## d4k4 (18. Oktober 2002)

looooool


----------



## sam (18. Oktober 2002)

>Bitte machen sie dass nicht, können Sie das verantworten?

hehe, wie geil  
da hätte ich eiskalt ja gesagt...
auf die reaktion wär ich mal gespannt


----------



## Carndret (18. Oktober 2002)

Wenn der Post mit dem Antispy Programm keine Verwarnung gibt kann ich ja beruhigt sagen was mir aufgefallen ist. Aber nicht, dass das jetzt irgendwelche Warez-Leute ausprobieren  ...

[HolyFly: XP-Antispy ist ein nützliches Tool um verschiedene Heimtelefoniererei zu verbieten. Es ist kein Crack und nicht illegal.
Das von dir hier beschriebene ist aber illegal! und somit gelöscht/]


@goela:
ja so ist es (In Ulm, um Ulm und um Ulm herum)


----------



## d4k4 (18. Oktober 2002)

da hab ich ja nochmal glück gehabt


----------



## Carndret (18. Oktober 2002)

Ist ok und wahrscheinlich besser so  ...

Was mich noch interessiert ist, in welchem Zeitraum man denn nun aktivieren darf. Ich habe erst kürzlich alles neu drauf gemacht, aber irgendwie funktioniert das ganze nicht so ganz:
- Ewig langer Start trotz BootViz
- Ich muss jedesmal die Leertaste drücken wenn der Willkommesbilschirm erscheint :{} 
- Ordner oder Dateien lassen sich nicht mehr löschen 
... etc.

Also in welchen Abständen darf man aktivieren. Ich dachte etwa alle 3 Monate !?


----------

